# [KERNEL] Errore durante la compilazione del modulo ieee80211

## vinn

Salve a tutti,

ho avuto la necessita di installare una scheda wireless sul pc e ho segnuito questa guida:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rt2500

ma durante la compilazione (sia build-in che come modulo) mi ritrovo con questo errore :

(Calcolate che poco  prima avevo  aggiornato il kernel dalla gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r7 alla gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r2)

```

  ....

  ....

  CC      net/ethernet/eth.o

  LD      net/ethernet/built-in.o

  LD      net/ieee80211/built-in.o

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o', needed by `net/ieee80211/ieee80211.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [net/ieee80211] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2

```

ho tentato anche di emergerlo ma:

```

.....

.....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1/work/ieee80211-1.1.13/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1/work/ieee80211-1.1.13] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KSRC=/usr/src/linux KSRC_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r2/build modules.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Allora ho emerso allora la versione smaskata "net-wireless/ieee80211-1.2.17"

e ha compilato tutto alla perfezione.

ma ora il modulo che mi che mi interessa compilare (ovvero rt2x00) mi da lo +o- stesso errore:

```

......

......

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-2.0.0_beta3/work/rt2x00-2.0.0-b3/rt2400pci.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-2.0.0_beta3/work/rt2x00-2.0.0-b3] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make: *** [rt2x00-nodebug] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/rt2x00-2.0.0_beta3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  rt2x00-2.0.0_beta3.ebuild, line 68:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNDIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r2/build rt2x00-nodebug.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-2.0.0_beta3/temp/build.log'.

```

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare sta cosa e eventualmente proporre una soluzione?

Grazie in anticipo.

P.S.non so se quest'errore sia dovuto al fatto che ho emerso il kernel nuovo,  ma qusti sono gli unici moduli che mi hanno dato problemi, gli altri che ho compilato da quando ho emerso il nuovo kernel sono andati lisci come l'olio.

----------

## vinn

Ho fatto parecchie prove ma non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere la cosa che "mi spaventa di più" è che se tento di compilare il kernel con il supporto ieee80211 (sia modulo che built-in) mi da sto cavolo di errore :

```

  ....

  ....

  CC      net/ethernet/eth.o

  LD      net/ethernet/built-in.o

  LD      net/ieee80211/built-in.o

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o', needed by `net/ieee80211/ieee80211.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [net/ieee80211] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2 

```

Avete qualche idea ??

Magari mi sono "perso" qualche variabile d'ambiente considerati gli errori che ho segnalato nel post precedente??

anche so bell'errore non mi ispira fiducia , sembra quasi che non riesca a trovare ne i sorgenti del kernel ne la directory per l'output:

```
!!! Unable to make  KSRC=/usr/src/linux KSRC_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r2/build modules.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1/temp/build.log'. 
```

Grazie in anticipo per qualsiasi consiglio ^^

P.S. Mi rendo conto solo ora che l'Oggetto del post non è eccessivamente chiaro provvedo a modificarlo.

----------

## ^Stefano^

prova con il kernel 2.6.20-r8 che è stable. non sono un guru ma da quello che so, dai 2.6.20 ai 2.6.21 è cambiato proprio qualcosa su ieee80211 e i driver per le schede wireless potrebbero non funzionare correttamente. guarda questo mio vecchio post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-527395-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

dovrebbe chiarirti le idee.

----------

## vinn

Grazie mille Stefano ma purtroppo continuo ad avere lo stesso problema!

Ovviamente neanch'io sono un guru ^^ ma avendo provato anche con un altra macchina fresca di installazione che ho in ufficio (e per l'appunto mi da lo stesso errore) 

le soluzioni sono 2:

o non riesco a configurare bene il sistema

o i kernel dalla 2.6.20 in poi ancora non sono supportati dai moduli rt2x00 e ieee80211.

(anche se è strano che il modulo ieee80211 nei sorgenti del kernel non mi compili mentre emergendolo mi compila tranquillamente)

ora continuo ad informarmi , vediamo se riesco a trovare qualke altra info.

----------

## randomaze

 *vinn wrote:*   

> o non riesco a configurare bene il sistema

 

Come configuri il kernel? genkernel? Stai usando la vecchia configurazione? Parti da zero con menuconfig?

----------

## vinn

uso la vecchia solo quando passa da gentoo-r1 a gentoo-r3 ecc... se no generalmente parto da zero ..... se vi serve vi passo il .config del kernel che sto usando, magari mi sapete dare qualche consiglio ^^

----------

## FMulder

occhio perchè se hai installato ipw2200-firmware mi pare che ti dica che per installarli devi eseguire dei comandi che cancellano dei file all'interno della directory dei sorgenti del kernel... e quindi dopo il kernel potrebbe non compilarsi più se attivi quelle opzioni  :Smile: 

prova a rifare emerge dei sorgenti e controlla!

----------

## crisandbea

tale modulo va compilato nel kernel, Ã¨ non va piÃ¹ emerso,  altrimenti avrai  sempre quegli errori.  devi solo emergere  i driver relativi alla tua scheda.

ciao

----------

## riverdragon

Prova così:

rm -fr /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2

emerge -1 gentoo-sources

cd /usr/src/

wget http://www.rit.edu/~rmh3093/ipw3945-1.2.0_for_2.6.20.patch

cd linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2

patch -p1 <../ipw3945-1.2.0_for_2.6.20.patch

make menuconfig

<sotto a Device drivers -> Network device support ->  Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) abiliti la voce per ipw3945 come modulo>

<sotto a Networking abiliti la voce per lo stacj ieee80211 come built-in, quindi riconfiguri il kernel come serve a te>

emerge -C ipw3945

<ricompili il kernel, riavvii il sistema con il nuovo kernel e riprovi>La patch al kernel sostituisce il pacchetto ipw3945, che non ti serve più.

Potresti avere altri problemi (cerca un thread su questo forum, ci sono alcuni consigli miei e di altri utenti), purtroppo l'utilizzo di questa periferica wireless è tutt'altro che banale, quando avranno introdotto nel kernel il nuovo stack 80211 e il nuovo sottosistema allora forse sarà più semplice.

----------

## vinn

Grazie a tutti per i consigli che mi avete dato e scusatemi per la risposta in ritardo ma ero nel "delirio" dell'influenza (una sfiga avere la febbre d'estate ^^).

Allora spiluccando consigli dalle varie risposte credo che la situazione sia un minimo migliorata 

ho cancellato i sorgenti , li ho riemersi , ho fatto un bel "make clean" (non si sa mai), e mi sono messo li con santa pazienza a riconfigurare il kernel.

Quasi per magia mi ha compilato tutto .

Ora se faccio un bel dmesg mi ritrovo con ciò:

```

~ $ dmesg | grep ieee80211

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

```

che dite me l'ha compilato ??

ora veniamo al secondo problema quello dei drivers per sta benedetta scheda di rete (per la cronaca è un ASUS WL-167g USB), vado a emerge i driver con il kernel nuovo e funzionante e mi ritrovo con il solito messaggio già postato in precedenza :

```

 # USE="rt73usb" emerge rt2x00

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/rt2x00-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

.....

OUTPUT TAGLIATO.

.....

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/rt2x00-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  rt2x00-9999.ebuild, line 134:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNDIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/usr/src/linux  .

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/temp/build.log'.

```

Per motivi di lunghezza ho tagliato l'output dell'emerge ma se vi serve intero (e siete disposti ad aiutarmi) lo posto.

Grazie ancora a tutti per il grande aiuto ^^.

----------

## FMulder

hai il symlink /usr/src/linux che punta correttamente ai sorgenti del tuo kernel in /usr/src?

----------

## vinn

si credo che il link sia apposto :

```

 # uname -r

2.6.21-gentoo-r2

 # eselect kernel show

Current kernel symlink:

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2

 # ls -l

total 24

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Jun 13 11:09 linux -> linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Jul 16  2006 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Jun 12 17:33 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Sep 24  2006 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Mar 14 20:16 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Jun  6 15:14 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Jun 12 17:52 linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2

```

a meno che non ci sia qualcos'altro non so che altro controllare.

Durante l'emerge del pacchetto ricevo un casino di warning e di errori , vi interessa se posto l'output ? calcolate che è parecchio lungo.

----------

## crisandbea

@vinn

se ci sono dgli errori sarebbe più consono postare gli errori, che cercare di risolvere qualcosa per cui non si sà nulla o poco.

ciao

----------

## smadasam

 *vinn wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti,
> 
> ```
> 
>   ....
> ...

 

I am not sure what your problem was, but to fix that error, make sure that you don't have ieee80211 installed in portage.  If you do, you will have to remove it, and reinstall the kernel sources.

----------

## vinn

@crisandbea

sono d'accordo con te ma essendo l'output parecchio lungo ho preferito prima chiedere.

```

 # USE="rt73usb" emerge rt2x00

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

 

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/rt2x00-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r2/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.21-gentoo-r2

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module source/rt2x00 into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z1 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@rt2400.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rt2400" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@rt2400.cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/rt2400

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z1 -d ":pserver:anonymous@rt2400.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rt2400" update -dP rt2x00-9999

 * Copying source/rt2x00 from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module source/rt2x00 is now in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999 ...

 * Preparing 80211 module

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.o

In file included from <command line>:9:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00_compat.h:23:2: #error mac80211 support not enabled in kernel!

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00_compat.h:27:2: #error 802.11 wlan card support not enabled in kernel!

In file included from <command line>:9:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00_compat.h:23:2: #error mac80211 support not enabled in kernel!

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00_compat.h:27:2: #error 802.11 wlan card support not enabled in kernel!

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:38:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:35:26: net/mac80211.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:37,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:38:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:95: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:95: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:95: warning: "struct ieee80211_hdr" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:101: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:101: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:102: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:103: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:104: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:106: warning: "struct ieee80211_if_init_conf" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:106: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:108: warning: "struct ieee80211_if_init_conf" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:108: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:109: warning: "struct ieee80211_conf" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:109: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:111: warning: "struct ieee80211_if_conf" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:111: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:113: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:115: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_queue_stats" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:115: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:117: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_queue_params" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:117: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:38,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:38:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00debug.h:31:26: net/wireless.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:38:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:415: error: field `tx_status' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:451: error: field `stats' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:456: error: field `tx_params' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:620: error: `ETH_ALEN' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:684: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:684: warning: "struct ieee80211_hdr" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:687: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:865: error: field `low_level_stats' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:870: error: field `rx_status' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h: In function `rt2x00_get_ring':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:900: error: `IEEE80211_TX_QUEUE_BEACON' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:900: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:900: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:901: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:903: error: `IEEE80211_TX_QUEUE_AFTER_BEACON' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:904: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:910: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:39:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.h:99: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.h:108: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_vendor_request':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:65: warning: implicit declaration of function `wiphy_name'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:65: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:65: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:76: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:77: error: conflicting types for 'rt2x00usb_beacon_update'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.h:99: error: previous declaration of 'rt2x00usb_beacon_update' was here

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:77: error: conflicting types for 'rt2x00usb_beacon_update'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.h:99: error: previous declaration of 'rt2x00usb_beacon_update' was here

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_beacon_update':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:78: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:82: error: `IEEE80211_TX_QUEUE_BEACON' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:92: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:110: warning: passing arg 6 of `rt2x00lib_write_tx_desc' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:154: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_interrupt_txdone':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:232: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_wake_queue'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:238: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:239: error: conflicting types for 'rt2x00usb_write_tx_data'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.h:108: error: previous declaration of 'rt2x00usb_write_tx_data' was here

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:239: error: conflicting types for 'rt2x00usb_write_tx_data'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.h:108: error: previous declaration of 'rt2x00usb_write_tx_data' was here

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_write_tx_data':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:248: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_stop_queue'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:248: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:253: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:253: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:253: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:257: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:261: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:264: warning: passing arg 6 of `rt2x00lib_write_tx_desc' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:265: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:265: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:265: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:272: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:290: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_allocate_dma_rings':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:373: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_free_rings':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:411: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_initialize':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:434: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:434: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_probe_dev':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:484: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:484: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:511: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_alloc_hw'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:511: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:520: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:533: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_free_hw'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_disconnect':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:547: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_suspend':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:573: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c: In function `rt2x00usb_resume':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:608: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:623: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:623: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:40:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:35:26: net/mac80211.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:37,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:40:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:95: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:95: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:95: warning: "struct ieee80211_hdr" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:101: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:101: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:102: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:103: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:104: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:106: warning: "struct ieee80211_if_init_conf" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:106: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:108: warning: "struct ieee80211_if_init_conf" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:108: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:109: warning: "struct ieee80211_conf" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:109: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:111: warning: "struct ieee80211_if_conf" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:111: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:113: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:115: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_queue_stats" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:115: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:117: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_queue_params" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00lib.h:117: warning: "struct ieee80211_hw" declared inside parameter list

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:38,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:40:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00debug.h:31:26: net/wireless.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:40:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:415: error: field `tx_status' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:451: error: field `stats' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:456: error: field `tx_params' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:684: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:684: warning: "struct ieee80211_hdr" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:687: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:865: error: field `low_level_stats' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:870: error: field `rx_status' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h: In function `rt2x00_get_ring':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:900: error: `IEEE80211_TX_QUEUE_BEACON' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:900: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:900: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:901: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:903: error: `IEEE80211_TX_QUEUE_AFTER_BEACON' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:904: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:910: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:41:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.h:99: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.h:108: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_bbp_write':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:122: warning: implicit declaration of function `wiphy_name'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:122: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:122: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_bbp_read':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:147: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:147: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:165: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:165: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_rf_write':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:186: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:186: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_config_type':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:318: error: `IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_IBSS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:318: error: `IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_STA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:349: error: `IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_AP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:362: error: `IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_MNTR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_config_rate':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:721: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:734: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:734: error: `IEEE80211_CONF_SHORT_SLOT_TIME' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_config_phymode':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:760: error: `MODE_IEEE80211A' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:762: error: `MODE_IEEE80211B' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:767: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct ieee80211_hw_mode'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:767: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:768: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:768: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:770: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_enable_led':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:807: error: `MODE_IEEE80211A' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_link_tuner':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:875: error: `MODE_IEEE80211A' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_load_firmware':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1005: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1005: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1028: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1028: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_init_bbp':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1188: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1188: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_enable_radio':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1261: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1261: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1412: warning: "struct ieee80211_tx_control" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1412: warning: "struct ieee80211_hdr" declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_write_tx_desc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1437: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1437: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1437: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_kick_tx_queue':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1466: error: `IEEE80211_TX_QUEUE_BEACON' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_init_eeprom':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1639: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1639: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 2)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1646: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1648: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_init_hw_mode':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1740: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1740: error: `IEEE80211_HW_HOST_GEN_BEACON_TEMPLATE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1741: error: `IEEE80211_HW_HOST_BROADCAST_PS_BUFFERING' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1742: error: `IEEE80211_HW_WEP_INCLUDE_IV' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1743: error: `IEEE80211_HW_DATA_NULLFUNC_ACK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1744: error: `IEEE80211_HW_NO_TKIP_WMM_HWACCEL' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1745: error: `IEEE80211_HW_MONITOR_DURING_OPER' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1746: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1747: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1748: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1749: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_get_stats':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1829: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1841: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1841: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1841: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_set_retry_limit':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1849: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_get_tsf':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1862: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function `rt73usb_reset_tsf':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1876: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1882: error: variable `rt73usb_mac80211_ops' has initializer but incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1883: error: unknown field `tx' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1883: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1883: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1884: error: unknown field `reset' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1884: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1884: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1885: error: unknown field `open' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1885: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1885: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1886: error: unknown field `stop' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1886: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1886: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1887: error: unknown field `add_interface' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1887: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1887: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1888: error: unknown field `remove_interface' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1888: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1888: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1889: error: unknown field `config' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1889: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1889: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1890: error: unknown field `config_interface' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1890: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1890: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1891: error: unknown field `set_multicast_list' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1891: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1891: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1892: error: unknown field `get_stats' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1892: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1892: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1893: error: unknown field `set_retry_limit' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1893: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1893: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1894: error: unknown field `conf_tx' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1894: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1894: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1895: error: unknown field `get_tx_stats' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1895: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1895: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1896: error: unknown field `get_tsf' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1896: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1896: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1897: error: unknown field `reset_tsf' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1897: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1897: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1898: error: unknown field `beacon_update' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1898: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1898: warning: (near initialization for `rt73usb_mac80211_ops')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1910: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1882: error: storage size of `rt73usb_mac80211_ops' isn't known

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make: *** [default] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/rt2x00-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  rt2x00-9999.ebuild, line 134:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

 

!!! Unable to make  KERNDIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r2/build  .

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

